# Mechanics rubber gloves?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I've seen a few people on here using them. Im fed up of the latex ones always ripping, and the marigolds are abit too big. Does anyone know where I can get hold of any? I've seen a few on ebay but only in large, I need small, size 6 please!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Instead of the latex ones get a box of nitrile ones as they are much stronger but still give you that fell you need when say claying etc


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

If it is Blue nitrile gloves you want Try here.

http://www.justgloves.co.uk/nitrile-gloves/standard-powder-free-blue-nitrile-aql-1.5.aspx

I have not purchased from them but I know a few people who have with no problems.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We get our gloves from the Autosmart rep.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i was in asda looking for my usual black ones for about the 10th time,so i made my mind up that they must not sell them anymore,so i had a look and got really good thick rubber ones and they have them in diff colours if thats any help :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

^ cheers mate, that as asda?

thanks chunk, abd + clarke


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

abd1973 said:


> If it is Blue nitrile gloves you want Try here.
> 
> http://www.justgloves.co.uk/nitrile-gloves/standard-powder-free-blue-nitrile-aql-1.5.aspx
> 
> I have not purchased from them but I know a few people who have with no problems.


they dont do them small enough, according to their chart im an xs!

cheers though :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> they dont do them small enough, according to their chart im an xs!
> 
> cheers though :thumb:


you can get them in s and xs. I was a research scientist in the past and we used sterile Nitrile gloves for everything we did. Couldn't have contamination at ant cost as would mess up DNA results.

They are the most comfortable, much stronger than latex and doesn't cause skin reactions as latex can with some people. They cam in all sixes including the s and xs.

i'll see if I can google them for you.

Regards

Ben


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

extra small

http://www.hygienedepot.co.uk/p2307--Ultragrip-Blue-Nitrile-XS.aspx


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww, cheers mate!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I use these


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> aww, cheers mate!


The nitrile ones really are amazing! They are massively strong comapared to latex, your hands dont sweat anywhere near as much and you still maintain an great sense of feeling through them:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

yeh the ones we use at work are latex + they irretate the crap out of my hands! £8 for delivery though, thats abit bloody steep!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

There are some mechanics gloves in costo that look good, anyone know what they are?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Or here they do XS

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-Box-100-K-C...l_Supplies_Disposables_ET?hash=item35a620a1d0


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ooh, cheers mate I could kiss you!    

Bidded!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

just to say though, there really isn't much difference between small and extra small. the x/s ones are just a bit tighter really.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

there was a good half inch difference between my hand size + the smallest on their ruler! Should be ok! I hope


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Ben1142 said:


> just to say though, there really isn't much difference between small and extra small. the x/s ones are just a bit tighter really.


No sh!t sherlock!! lol

We are now using these ones at work and they are great

http://www.magidglove.com/KimberlyClark-55083-Purple-Nitrile-95-Exam-Gloves.aspx?DepartmentId=228


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> ooh, cheers mate I could kiss you!
> 
> Bidded!


Not sure the wife would approve.......uch go on then!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> No sh!t sherlock!! lol
> 
> We are now using these ones at work and they are great
> 
> http://www.magidglove.com/KimberlyClark-55083-Purple-Nitrile-95-Exam-Gloves.aspx?DepartmentId=228


Been using them for about a year and i agree thee best working and disposable glove there is worth the money :thumb:


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

get mine free i just order a extra box or too when placing a work order and missus is in red cross so she gets me them too:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol  Mwah


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

robsonavant said:


> get mine free i just order a extra box or too when placing a work order and missus is in red cross so she gets me them too:thumb:


got any xs? :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> There are some mechanics gloves in costo that look good, anyone know what they are?


they are very good imo 

not 100% water proof, but the coated palm is a bit resistant.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> ^ cheers mate, that as asda?
> 
> thanks chunk, abd + clarke


yeah asda,there real good quality,as i need them washing cars every day in the scottish weather:wall:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I use these


they suit you since your camp


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> they suit you since your camp


Aye easy up Asda boy, Jealousy is a cruel mistress. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Aye easy up Asda boy, Jealousy is a cruel mistress. :thumb:


saying that,i am in asda too much i got told from the workers a know  but least my gloves dont show me up when i go to a customers house ya big camp turd :lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> they are very good imo
> 
> not 100% water proof, but the coated palm is a bit resistant.


Just found them, they are made by tornado gloves and called "countour avenger".


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol @ you lot! I'll also av abutchers in adsa, cheers boys


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> lol @ you lot! I'll also av abutchers in adsa, cheers boys


£2.00 they are:speechles


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

are they?


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

If your buying the box of 100 nitrile gloves, just double check that you are buying the powderfree type. The powdered ones can irritate your skin in the longer term, and also create a right mess once you have removed them, by leaving fingerprints over everything you have just cleaned.:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> are they?


its a pretty serious pair of gloves,not to thin or thick,as i said,i need these or work would be a nightmare


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw gloves on that lovely lorry of yours Steve - were they nitrile?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> saying that,i am in asda too much i got told from the workers a know  but least my gloves dont show me up when i go to a customers house ya big camp turd :lol::lol::lol::thumb:


Thats harsh...boaby sniffer.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i get my blue powder free ones from either Makro or Costco


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

David said:


> i get my blue powder free ones from either Makro or Costco


What section of costco are they in?:thumb:


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I saw gloves on that lovely lorry of yours Steve - were they nitrile?


I've got latex, nitrile and vinyl. All a matter of personal taste and preference.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

well i had mines on this morning for a job on real bad dirty vectra and they are excellent :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> What section of costco are they in?:thumb:


pretty sure they have them in a few sections

food and hygiene an also when i had them, next to the compressors


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

David said:


> pretty sure they have them in a few sections
> 
> food and hygiene an also when i had them, next to the compressors


I had a brief look around earlier and didn't see them, will have a proper look tommorow.


----------

